# My experience with Anthonysbeehive.com



## YASOB (Jun 23, 2008)

Distinguished Ladies and Gentlemen 

I am not American ,Sorry for my weak English.

I am Egyptian beekeeper and honey seller.

I made an order to an American company his name and website is www.anthonysbeehive.com .

He send me quotation of total $1785 for honey sticks filling equipments including postage to Egypt.
I accept his offer and I sent all the money in advance to him through Western Union in tow times the first was $750 at 20/1/2010 then he inform me that my equipment is ready for shipment and he need the remaining payment. I sent to him again the remaining $1125 to his personal name Mr.Tony Schwager,1804 N1100 Road or call 762-BEEHIVE at 29/1/2010.

After I sent him all the money in advance and after I sent him many many emails until now ( more than 6 months) I did not receive the honey sticks filling equipments or any information, or any messages from him !! 

Distinguished Ladies and Gentlemen 

Please I need your help! What is your advise to get my money back or the equipments ?


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

Yasob,

Your english is fine. I see you joined Beesource in 2008 and that this is your first posting... Welcome. 

Problems with Mr. Schwager have been discussed here before. I found the following: 

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=217230&highlight=Anthony's+Beehive

"Anthony's Beehive" has had a lot of good press, but there are a lot of unhappy customers as well from what I've read. 

I emailed Mr. Schwager a link to this thread so he knows that his business practices are once again a topic on Beesource. 

Good luck!


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

I have gottan ripped off myself. Waste of money, time, and energy! And to be honest, the machine doesnt work. I have the machine.... paid for it... and it doesnt work.

For anyone THINKING of buying one.... DONT....! He is a scammer. 

So... what to do..... we fill them by hand. 4000-5000 a week. Yes, time consuming but they come out perfect!


----------



## YASOB (Jun 23, 2008)

Mr. BeeCurious and Mr. Chef Isaac 
Many thanks for your sharing me my problem.
And I am still waiting any thing to happen .
YASOB


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Yasob,

I would do two things. First I would send them a certified letter demanding the return of your money or the product within 15 days. Note in the letter that if they do not comply that you will be filing a complaint with the FBI and their local police department. If within 15 days you do not receive them follow up and actually file the complaint. 

Go to the US Embassy in Eygpt, there will be an FBI agent stationed there or someone in the state department can put you in contact with them. For the complaint you will need copies of your email correspondence, copies of the receipts you received when you sent the money with Western Union, and detailed information about them not sending you the product. Additionally, they may require you to fill out some paperwork and sign an affidavit. I would also contact the local police dept in Lawrence, KS. notify them of the situation and file a complaint with them regarding the fraud. Lastly, I would go to their Retail Partners list listed on Anthony's website and contact all those retail stores letting them know that you have filed a complaint with the FBI and the local police dept. regarding the fraudulent activities of Anthony.

Good luck.


----------



## tarheit (Mar 26, 2003)

For what it's worth he doesn't seem too concerned about his reputation so you will probably have to push him.

I've written about about the various honey stick machines I've been able to find (which isn't much) on my blog including Anthonys along with a cautionary note referring to older posts on beesource much like this one. He's contacted me twice over the past couple years concerned about what I have posted because it was 'hurting his business' and I have always offered him the chance to provide evidence to the contrary or proof that the problems he claims have been solved. So far he has never replied to me.

You can probably also complain to his states attorney general.

-Tim


----------



## WVaBees (Jul 2, 2010)

You may also try his local police department. See if you can file a complaint against him with the PD. If nothing else...it starts a paper trail.

http://www.lawrencepolice.org/


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

This might be a place to start:
https://postalinspectors.uspis.gov/forms/MailFraudComplaint.aspx
Good Luck,
Ernie


----------



## YASOB (Jun 23, 2008)

Dear Sirs Madams,

Many thanks for your support

I will take the advise of Mr.Alpha6 to wait 15 days then I will go to the USA embassy in Cairo with the original documents and copies of all the messages.
Hoping to get my money back.
YASOB 
EGYPT


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Please keep us informed on your progress.


----------



## earthchild (Jun 30, 2009)

Interesting. If you search or Google "Anthony's beehive scam", there are quite a few links that pop up.


----------



## YASOB (Jun 23, 2008)

Distinguished Ladies and Gentlemen

I am so sorry no response from Mr.Tony Schwager www.anthonysbeehive.com . till now . I send him a link of my complain her in beesource.com 

But I think he do not care by his name, reputation.

It is a very bad thing that this problem repeated with any other new persons . 

Thanks to the All.


----------

